# Blue Pumilio? Darkland Pumilio?



## 1617nick (Oct 18, 2005)

We have heard many opinions about whether Blues and Darkland are the same or completely different and would like a definative answer, so maybe someone can help.

~Are Blues the same as Darkland Pumilio and someone just decided one day to change thier name; or are they completely different?

Thanks


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Blue pumilio can come from several places (inc. Darklands, Cauchero, Escudos), Darklands is the most commonly available locale of blue pums, though.


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

I keep Darklands, Esperanza etc.. and know people who keep frogs that they name Cauchero etc....

As far as I can see they are Darklands !!

They are from the same area or very close to and vary through blues, purples and reds but I do not see much in the physical appearance that would suggest that they deserve to be classed as different morphs.

It is more a question of locale as morph in my opinion.


----------



## 1617nick (Oct 18, 2005)

The Escuado are the ones that throw color vairiants; the 'Blue' or 'Darkland' have not thrown any red colored frogs, correct?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There are a couple different blue pums....like was said, its seems most if not all in the US are darklands though...but then again, who knows.

some darklands do have a rust color to their backs, but as far as i know...no reds like escudos can throw.

You wouldnt think a lil blue frog could vary so much, but some will be really nice blue, others almost black, some sparkly silverish in the blue, some light blue. You can see from the pics around, especially on fryes site.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Its crazy how much these guys cost here in the US. I guess its worth it if it they make you happy or you want to make some money but I really feel like the prices of these guys are ridiculous right now. But if people pat that much...


----------

